# Age of Empires 3 Mod: Napoleonic Era 2.1.7b



## Tilanus (7. Dezember 2014)

Hey PC Gamers!  Ich hab mir gedacht, dass das hier für die Age of Empires Fans unter euch vielleicht ganz interessant ist. Vor etwa einem halben Monat haben wir die Version 2.1.7b unserer Mod _Napoleonic Era _für Windows & Mac veröffentlicht. Wir fänden es großartig, wenn die Ager unter euch die Mod mal ausprobieren würden und uns dann euer Feedback dazu geigt. 

*Überblick*
Napoleonic Era ist inzwischen seit über 8 Jahren eine der international bekanntesten Modifikationen für Age of Empires 3. Sie wurde 2006 ursprünglich als deutsches Modprojekt gegründet. Napoleonic Era erweitert und erneuert das Spiel mit neuen Einheiten, Gebäuden, Zufallskarten, Sounds, Völkern und einer verbesserten KI. Die Mod gipfelt in den Napoleonischen Kriegen, die wir zu den wichtigsten militärhistorischen Ereignissen im Zeitrahmen von Age of Empires 3 zählen. Anders als das Originalspiel deckt Napoleonic Era auch andere historisch interessante Schauplätze und Kulturlandschaften wie Europa, Nordafrika und den Nahen Osten abseits von Amerika und Fernost ab.

*FEATURES*​*Neue Völker*
Die Erweiterungs-Mod fügt 7 neue Völker hinzu und überarbeitet 2 bereits existierende Völker mit neuen einzigartigen Einheiten, Technologien, Politikern, Anführern, Einheitensounds und Heimatstädten:


Amerikaner
Franzosen (überarbeitet)
Deutsche (überarbeitet)
Italiener
Polen
Preußen
Schweden
Schweizer
Österreicher

*Neue Zufallskarten*
In Napoleonic Era gibt es über 20 neue Zufallskarten, z.B.:

Alpen
Rhein
Schwarzwald
Malta
Finnland
Sahara
Barbareskenküste
Nil-Überschwemmung
Syrische Wüste
..etc.

*Neue Alliierte*
Auf den neuen Zufallskarten gibt es anstelle von Indianerstämmen oder asiatischen Religionen neue heimische Völker:

Ägypter
Bayern
Finnen
Korsaren
Mongolen
Malteser
Tuareg
Westfalen
Württemberger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Neue Spezialeinheiten*
Napoleonic Era fügt dem Spiel viele neue Spezialeinheiten hinzu, z.B.:

Totenkopfhusar_ (Preußen)_
Berittener Jäger_ (Amerikaner)_
Linieninfanterie _(Österreicher)_
Grognard_ (Franzosen)_
Schweizergarde_ (Schweizer)_
Marine _(Amerikaner)_
Chasseur _(Franzosen)_
Grenzer _(Österreicher)_
Lange Kerls _(Preußen)_
Trabant _(Schweden)_
Azap _(Osmanen)_
Händler (_Italiener)_
Pancerni _(Polen)_
etc. ..
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Neue Standardeinheiten*
Darüber hinaus gibt es auch eine Reihe von Einheiten, die die meisten europäischen Völker ausbilden können:

Chevauleger
Scharfschütze
Füsilier
Ehrenmann
Rekrut
Arkebusier
Pionier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Neue Spielelemente und Verbesserungen*

Verbesserte KI - Unsere KI ist auf die neuen Inhalte abgestimmt und deutlich stärker, da sie auf der bekannten Draugur KI für das Originalspiel basiert
Universität - Ein neues Gebäude, das mächtige und kostenintensive Technologien und Elite-Einheiten für das Late-Game zur Verfügung stellt
Erweitertes Arsenal - Das Arsenal bietet nun Verbesserungen für deutlich mehr Einheitentypen an
Nützlicher Saloon - Damals durchaus gern gesehene Zeitvertreibe wie Glücksspiel, Saufgelage und Prostitution kommen sowohl den Saloons als auch den dort verweilenden Söldner zugute
Kartenspiele - Mit den neuen Völkern kann man im Saloon bei Kartenspielen von Spezialeinheiten bis Rohstoffkisten alles mögliche gewinnen
Einheitenfähigkeiten- Neue und alte Einheiten wie z.B. der Kundschafter, die amerikanischen Marines oder der italienische Nuntius verfügen über neue einzigartige Fähigkeiten
Spezialisten - Es können in limitierter Zahl nun besonders schlagkräftige, kostenspielige Elite-Einheiten ausgebildet werden, die in der Lage sind den Ausgang von Schlachten zu bestimmen
Spezialtechnologien - Jedes Volk kann nun 2-3 Spezialtechnologien mit großer Wirkung entwickeln
Kein Bauarbeiterlimit - Das Bauarbeiterlimit pro Gebäude wurde entfernt
...
*WEITERE INFOS*​
*Voraussetzungen*
Zur Installation von Napoleonic Era 2.1.7b wird Folgendes vorausgesetzt:


Age of Empires III
The WarChiefs (Erweiterung) mit aktuellem Patch
The Asian Dynasties (Erweiterung) mit aktuellem Patch
_- ODER -_
Age of Empires III Complete Collection

*Sprache
*Texte aus dem Originalspiel werden von uns nicht überschrieben und bleiben daher in der Sprachversion eures Spiels verfasst, neue Inhalte aus Napoleonic Era sind jedoch auf Englisch. Sollte die Nachfrage nach einer deutschen Übersetzung groß genug sein, werden wir werde ich () mich darum kümmern. Über tatkräftige Unterstützung würden wir uns natürlich besonders freuen. Freiwillige vor! *

Installation*
Napoleonic Era 2.1.7b ist sowohl für Windows als auch für Mac OS X verfügbar, Steam-kompatibel und kann mit unseren liebevoll gestalteten Installern installiert werden. Wenn ihr NE irgendwann mal von der Platte schmeißen wollt, benutzt bitte den Uninstaller.

Wichtig: Man kann NE 2.1.7b über bestehende NE-Installationen drüberinstallieren, sofern man keine Version älter als NE 2.1.6  installiert hatte. Ansonsten muss NE in ein modfreies, gepatchtes AoE3-Verzeichnis installiert werden.

Besondere Kompatibilität mit dem Originalspiel: Unsere besondere Dateistruktur tastet die originalen Spieldateien nicht an und ermöglicht es euch daher zwischen Mod und Hauptspiel nahtlos hin- und herzuspringen. Zudem kann mit beiden Spielen im ESO gespielt werden. Eine Deinstallation ist dafür nicht notwendig. Man wählt einfach per Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop aus, ob man Mod oder Originalspiel spielen will.

*Mehrspieler*
Andere Spieler von Napoleonic Era kann man in unserer NE Online-Gruppe auf Facebook finden, in der man _gezielt _nach Matches fragen sollte. Napoleonic Era kann mit GameRanger, Hamachi und ESO2 online gespielt werden. 

Wichtig: Heimatstädte, die entweder mit Napoleonic Era oder dem Originalspiel erstellt wurden, sollten _niemals_ in der jeweils anderen Version verwendet werden. Ansonsten kann es zu Fortschrittsverlust kommen. Wir empfehlen daher den Heimatstädten einfach eindeutige Namen zu geben, wie z.B: _NE Berlin_ oder _TAD London_.

*Download*
Den Download und detaillierte Versionshinweise zu NE 2.1.7b findet ihr auf unserer Downloadseite.

*Kontakt*
Ihr könnt uns jederzeit auf unserer eigenen Website und unseren Kanälen auf Facebook, Twitter, Google+ und ModDB erreichen.

*Gefällt euch unsere Mod?*
Dann könnt ihr uns einen Gefallen tun, indem ihr uns eure Stimme gebt, um auf ModDB zur Mod Of The Year 2014 gewählt zu werden! Registrierung ist dabei nicht erforderlich. 

_*Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit!*_ 

Das Napoleonic Era Team


----------



## Hamburger69 (9. Mai 2015)

hallo

ich habe mir napoleonice era installiert nur kann ich es nich spielen weil mir gesagt wird das rockalldll.dl fehlt :/ wenn ich nur wüsste was das zu bedeuten hat^^ ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen

lg


----------



## NMir (13. Mai 2015)

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall an einer deutschen Übersetzung interessiert, dadurch würde die Mod eindeutig an Wert gewinnen ( zumindest für deutschsprachige Nutzer).
Ich wäre auch daran interessiert bei der Übersetzung zu helfen.


----------

